# New year day seminar!



## dean stewart (Nov 23, 2004)

Dean Stewart (systema-nc) will be hosting a special get your New Year started right seminar with guest instructor Emmanuel Manolakakis of the Fight Club. The seminar will be held at Shochoh Martial Arts in Huntersville, North Carolina on Saturday New Years Day. The seminar will start at 12 pm and end at 6pm. Framing / Tracing  H2H perspective, Beyond the Knife and Personal Protection Applications will be covered. The first two hours will be devoted on breathing and finding tension. Cost is $60 advance or $75 door. Seminar is extremely limited so call today to reserve your space. 704-895-1070 or info@systema-nc.com


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Nov 23, 2004)

Awesome! Checks in the mail. See you then.

mark j.


----------



## pakua (Nov 24, 2004)

Well that's one way of getting rid of the hangover  :drinkbeer


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, a few hours with Emmanuel will clear your head!
And open your eyes as well!
Many reading here may not know this man - BUT, take it from me; he is very good. A real Systema M.V.P. !
I would try to attend any seminar he was giving, if I could. AND I AM A CERTIFIED SYSTEMA INSTRUCTOR UNDER VASILIEVE AND RYABCO!

If you wish to take a bite of Systemas apple - open wide, and go to this seminar. You wont be dissapointed - I assure you.


----------

